# DVD default Sprache (MythTV)

## Kleinrechner

Hallo,

wenn ich ueber xine, mplayer oder mythTV eine DVD abspiele, ist die Standard-Sprache auf Englisch eingestellt, sowohl im Menu, als auch die Audio-Spur.

Gibt es eine System-Einstellung oder Aenliches, mit der die Sprache beim Abspielen von DVDs auf deutsch umgestellt werden kann?

cu

  Christian

----------

## Finswimmer

Das macht jeder Player selbst.

MythTV gibt es im Setup-Menü einen Punkt.

Unter mplayer gibt es -alang de.

Tobi

----------

## Kleinrechner

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> MythTV gibt es im Setup-Menü einen Punkt.

 

Leider gibt es nur eine Einstellung zur Sprache der Oberflaeche.

Zur Einstellung der Sprache beim Abspielen der DVD hab ich leider nichts gefunden.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also wenn du z.B. xine unter mythtv verwendest.. gibts in dem Homeverzeichnis von deinem User den Ordner ~/.xine/config. Da kannst du dann die Standardsprache auswählen und den verwendeten Ländercode.. hab die bei mir allerdings nicht gesetzt musste bei dir dann entsprechend anpassen.

```

....

# Standardsprache für die DVD-Wiedergabe

# string, default: en

#media.dvd.language:en

# Region (1-8), aus der der DVD Player zu kommen scheint

# numeric, default: 1

#media.dvd.region:1

....

```

Wenn du jetzt nicht Xine sondern mplayer verwendest.. ich bin sicher der hat eine ähnliche Option. Einfach nachschlagen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. 

Du hast recht. Ich habe eben mal nachgeschaut und ich finde keine Möglichkeit unter MythTV die Default Sprache umzustellen.

Trotzdem ist bei mir alles deutsch...

Sorry.

Finswimmer

----------

## Kleinrechner

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Trotzdem ist bei mir alles deutsch...

 

Wenn du eine DVD einlegest, startet diese automatisch in Deutsch (vorrausgesetzt, die standard Sprache der DVD ist nicht deutsch...), d.h. das Menu und evtl die Anzeige ist bereits auf deutsch?

Du verwendest den internen Player oder mplayer bzw xine als externen?

cu

  Christian

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich nutze den internen Player.

Ob und welche Sprache bei den DVDs Standard ist, weiß ich nicht.

Die meisten sind aber hier gekauft oder aus der Videothek.

Hmm. So langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich dir gar nicht helfen kann  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Kleinrechner

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hmm. So langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich dir gar nicht helfen kann 

 

So wuerde ich das nicht sagen.

Da ich mal davon ausgehe, dass du nicht nur und ausschliesslich einsprachige DVDs in Deutsch besitzt, weiss ich somit schonmal, dass es ueberhaupt geht.

Da du dir keiner besonderen Einstellung bewusst bist, vermute ich mal, dass es sich schonmal nicht um einen Hack oder um eine Einstellung in MythTV handelt.

Von daher hast du mir durchaus schonmal weiter geholfen.

Die Frage ist jetzt natuerlich nur, was ist bei dir anders, als bei mir...

Ich gehe im Moment davon aus, dass es sich um eine System-Einstellung etc handelt.

Von daher werde ich mir nochmal das Profil und die /etc/locales.gen anschauen, ob diese Einstellungen irgend einen Einfluss haben.

Deshalb gleich meine naechste Frage, wenn ich irgenwas in der /etc/locales aendere, muss ich dann irgendwas neu kompilieren oder wird dann die Aenderung so uebernommen?

cu

  Christian

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ignoriert mich halt... ;)

Also da mythtv wohl keinen eigenen Player nutzt sondern eben auch xine oder mplayer, kann man das auch so einstellen wie ich das oben angedeutet habe.

Aber ja die lokale Spracheinstellung deines Systems hat etwas damit zu tun. Ob das jetzt sofort eine Änderung bewirkt hängt ganz davon ab ob das Programm auch die LINGUAS Variable aus make.conf verwendet oder nicht. Gibt es bei dem Paket das Linguas-"Useflag" muss man es neu Compilieren, andernfalls nicht. Das ist vielleicht nicht in allen Fällen (ausnahmen gibt es immer) zutreffend aber wohl in den meisten.

Ich bin jetzt lieber still, vielleicht speichert Myth-TV ja doch seine Player-Einstellungen gesondert...

Viel Erfolg

P.s.: Ich bin nicht immer so zickig...

----------

## Kleinrechner

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Also da mythtv wohl keinen eigenen Player nutzt sondern eben auch xine oder mplayer, kann man das auch so einstellen wie ich das oben angedeutet habe.

 

Das stimmt leider nur bis zu MythTv < 0.21, ab 0.21 wird ein eigener Player verwendet, der wohl auf ffmpeg aufsetzt, wenn ich das nicht komplett falsch verstanden hab.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aber ja die lokale Spracheinstellung deines Systems hat etwas damit zu tun. Ob das jetzt sofort eine Änderung bewirkt hängt ganz davon ab ob das Programm auch die LINGUAS Variable aus make.conf verwendet oder nicht. Gibt es bei dem Paket das Linguas-"Useflag" muss man es neu Compilieren, andernfalls nicht. Das ist vielleicht nicht in allen Fällen (ausnahmen gibt es immer) zutreffend aber wohl in den meisten.

 

Ok, danke, das werd ich mir heute abend mal anschauen!

cu

  Christian

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Kleinrechner wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das stimmt leider nur bis zu MythTv < 0.21, ab 0.21 wird ein eigener Player verwendet, der wohl auf ffmpeg aufsetzt, wenn ich das nicht komplett falsch verstanden hab.

 

Oh das wusste ich nicht. Ich hab grade noch ein wenig gesucht und dazu findet man so schnell leider kein Statement. Die Dokumentation im Wiki ist auch noch nicht auf der höhe der Zeit und man findet da wirklich keinen Eintrag der das Thema behandelt. Ich fürchte dann das ich dir nicht helfen kann... aber vielleicht gehts ja automatisch wenn du die Sprache von deinem System auf Deutsch gestellt hast. Hier ist die Umfangreiche Dokumentation dazu.. aber vielleicht hast du sie bei der Installation ja schon angerissen.

Alles in allem musst du wohl einfach /etc/env.d/02locale für Systemweite Einstellungen anspassen oder wenn du dies nur für den mythtv-User möchtes in dessen home Verzeichnis die Datei ~/.bashrc anpassen wie in der eben erwähnten Doku unter 2.2 beschrieben.

----------

